# Planned downtime today



## Frederik Magle

The server will be shut down at 5 pm (Danish time) today as part of a major upgrade at the hosting company, and will remain down for the rest of the day. It should be up and running again tomorrow!

For once this is a planned downtime...

Regards,
Frederik


----------



## Art Rock

Thanks for the heads up. Much appreciated.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for letting us know! I’m glad I will be quite busy during that time anyway.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Ok, anyway we won't all be wondering what happened. Wonderful news that there is a major upgrade. Thanks!


----------



## Taggart

Thanks for all the hard work. I presume MIMF will be down as well and your own site.


----------



## Itullian

Thank you for this wonderful site and all you do.
:tiphat:


----------



## Krummhorn

Site is zipping along nicely after the hosting service performed their maintenance. Haven't seen the server load averages this low in a few years. :clap:


----------



## SixFootScowl

Thanks! Great news. As for the planned downtime. I only experienced one instance that the site would not connect and then it was back. Your upgrade must have only taken an hour or two.


----------



## Bulldog

I didn't experience one second of downtime. It's the kind of upgrade I appreciate!!


----------



## AlexPap

thank you so much for letting us know


----------



## Rogerx

Mods/ Mr Magle please lock this tread.


----------



## Krummhorn

Rogerx said:


> Mods/ Mr Magle please lock this tread.


Why? It's informative and hasn't been derailed.


----------



## Dan Ante

Keeping fingers crossed re notifications


----------

